# Lgbtq History To Be Taught In Illinois Public Schools



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 11, 2019)

*LGBTQ history curriculum will now be taught in Illinois schools*





(CNN) — Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker signed into law on Friday a bill that ensures the contributions of LGBTQ people are taught in public schools.

House Bill 246 was introduced by Rep. Anna Moeller to amend the school code to add a more inclusive history curriculum. 

"In public schools only, the teaching of history shall include a study of the roles and contributions of lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender people in the history of this country and this State," the bill states.

Equality Illinois, the state's largest LGBTQ civil rights advocacy organization, supported the bill and said the curriculum can have a "positive effect on students' self-image and make their peers more accepting."

The organization said some topics that will be added to the new curriculum include the nation's first gay rights organization, the Society for Human Rights, being formed in 1924 in Chicago, and Sally Ride, the first US woman in space, who was a lesbian.

"One of the best ways to overcome intolerance is through education and exposure to different people and viewpoints," State Sen. Heather Steans, who also sponsored the bill, said in a statement on her website earlier this year. "An inclusive curriculum will not only teach an accurate version of history but also promote acceptance of the LGBTQ community."

The bill passed the Senate and House earlier this year and is scheduled to go into effect in July 2020.

The bill also states that all textbooks "authorized to be purchased must include the roles and contributions of all people protected under the Illinois Human Rights Act and must be non-discriminatory as to any of the characteristics under the Act."

"It is my hope that teaching students about the valuable contributions LGBTQ individuals have made throughout history will create a safer environment with fewer incidents of harassment," Steans said. "LGBTQ children and teenagers will also be able to gain new role models who share life experiences with them."

https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/11/us/illinois-lgbtq-history-curriculum-trnd/index.html


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 12, 2019)

This is why I am an advocate of homeschool. Black history is barely taught in the schools now this. I am so glad my kids only have a few more years to go.

I also don't like how all of the school books are online. Kids are spending too many hours on the computer doing school work then continue on tablets and phones in their leisure time. That is too much of looking at a computer screen all day.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 12, 2019)

While I do not have a problem with this community, there are things that bother me:

1) This extreme push always reeks of white male privelege. I mean public schools still do not have a curriculum that accurately and fairly portrays 'minorities',  yet now meeting the diversity quota means teaching non heterosexual sex?

2) Public schools have such deeper, far more important issues to contend with than this. Is this curriculum being pushed in suburban, white and elite schools?

3)  Their identity push involves sex. When little kids are learning about a person's contributions, why do they also need to learn the person's sexual orientation?  I don't think it should be hidden, just not explicitly taught. I mean how do you teach little kids about  so and so being a lesbian without teaching what a lesbian is? When I was a kid, I do not remember even thinking about with whom the historical figures slept.

High school seems a more appropriate time to address social issues etc., but does there really need to be an entire currículum on it? Maybe, but only after more significant issues are addressed such as a quality education, quality buildings, quality food, quality tools, quality programs etc. across schools.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 12, 2019)

This seems fine to me. It's not a curriculum dedicated to LGBTQ history, its updating the current curriculum to include historical moments in gay rights. No issues in my book.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 12, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> This seems fine to me. It's not a curriculum dedicated to LGBTQ history, its updating the current curriculum to include historical moments in gay rights. No issues in my book.




Thanks for the clarification. If that is the case, then perhaps.

I still feel however that at times, these issues are used to distract and placate people, so that the much longer standing issues /problems keep getting put on the back burner.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 15, 2019)

Doesn't bother me. My kids are homeschooled in black history during the summer.


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 15, 2019)

The only interesting thing about this to me is watching the social media conversations about it. A lot of black queer people or advocates are talking about people getting mad about learning about the accomplishments of black queer people.

Part of me feels like...you think that they'll be talking about anybody other than white gay people here? But we'll see.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 15, 2019)

@ladysaraii  So funny you say that because the only positive I imagined was teaching about the different Minority lgbtq community members who have made so many valuable contributions but then I thought...hold up...what makes me think it would be anything other than learning about white lgbtq contributions? But maybe I am wrong. Who are the main faces of the community now? Is it still Bruce Jenner? Other than him only minority ones come to mind.


----------

